# Lowering pH Levels



## Aquaboi (Jan 5, 2007)

First off, let me apologize in advance if this is the wrong section of the forum to post my question, but I dont really know where it would belong. So here is my situation, I set up a 90g planted tank awhile back, it has been thriving and Im thrilled with how beautiful it turned out. I recently decided to persue keeping a few discus in my tank, so I went about re-designing my tank and getting it ready for these beauties. I took out the plants I knew would not fair well in the higher tempatures, I added a wood cave feature, and I have been trying to lower my PH. My ph levels are fluctuating from 6.8 in the day to 7.2 at night. The PH levels of course are too high for the discus's liking. So I did some research and asked a few fish stores and got a general recommendation of adding peat chips to my rena filter to naturally lower my PH. So I went ahead and put some peat chips in a filter bag and placed them in my Rena XP3 filter. My only problem now is my PH is fluctuating between 7.2 and 6.6 , anyone have recommendations on how I can lower my PH and keep a steady level. I would prefer to find a method that would be permanent and not something I have to add to the water every week or so, but if its not possible I am open to other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Lowering PH Levels*

co2 injection with a needle valve and controller


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Lowering PH Levels*

I've raised baby discus from 30 days old to adulthood in 8.2 pH with 10KH water.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Lowering PH Levels*

Hi Aquaboi

The rate of lowering pH is depending on your water KH. It is easy in low KH water with CO2 injection. This is also safer then lowering high KH water because CO2 will not go bellow 5.65 pH which is great for plants, discus and other South American fish. 

Peat moss works also but is unstable, lowers also KH, difficult to control and pH may go as low as 3. 

There are also pH buffers available in lfs, but they don't work well in planted aquariums.

High KH waters make life difficult for plants and most fish. There is nothing you can do except using RO unit that removes the alkalinity. Luckily they are cheap, easy to use and last five years. 

So, what is your dKH?

Edward


----------



## Catherine (Feb 22, 2006)

Aquaboi, discus can acclimatize to a wide variance of Ph.. mine are accustomed to and will breed in a ph of 7.4 generally, and up to 7.8 at certain times of the year (water changes). It is more important to have STABLE water than a particular ph. Of course, you need to stay in the ph5.5-7.8 range, but they will acclimate to anything in that spectrum as long as it is kept stable and you don't mess with buffers, peat, etc.


----------

